# New Emojis!! :)



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Since every body is having a blast with these new emojis ( including me) i figured i should make a thread about them.

Just put up an emoji and say what it reminds you of.

(headsmash) LOL way too much like kidding season

And then all the does kid and your just like:bighug: to the babies that run up to you when you go out there just to feed


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

When your buck breaks in and breeds a doe that you waned bred to the OTHER buck mg:


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

:bonk: when you make a really obvious mistake taking care of them. . .


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

:clever: when you see a goat do something very weird that you didn't know was possible. .


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

(doh) When your goats runs around with a bucket on her head the day after she stuck her head through a wall


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

(embarrassed)ops2: Me not reading a post correctly and answering wrong. (In my defense, I usually read TGS after being up all night and am exhausted!) (zzz)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:imsorry: Me, after inadvertently offending some poor soul...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

:ty: The way I feel about all of you!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

:waiting: my Hubby every time I'm like this :squish: (witch is always lol!!)


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

(dance)Me after reading all these posts. 

:haha:Oliver when he sees me he’s an anxious kinda guy 
ohlala:Elvis. He might love me as much as hubbs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad I fought to get these Emojiss back. 
They were very missed. :coolmoves:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for getting them back. I always wondered how they are made!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem. 

Not sure how they make them.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Yes definitely a big thanks to you for this fun stuff:ty::tythumbup):neat::clappinghighfive):goodjob::greatclap)(woo):run:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:ty:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Now we need a bunch of Christmas ones! :nod:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are all very welcome.

The new administrator is slowly trying to get them all back up. I hope she places the rest of them on TGS.

Here is the thread, when I was inquiring about them.
It does have some Christmas smileys there, scroll down on the page, copy and paste from there, until we get them up onto TGS.
















https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/more-smileys-to-add.193335/


----------

